# Your Ideal Cube?



## Timbuktu10 (Mar 27, 2015)

What would the perfect cube be for you? Please use the following format when answering. (this is mine)


Feel: shengshou aurora
Sound: stickerless guhong v2
Speed: tight weilong
Tension: Tight
Corner cutting: everywhere
Locks: none
Weight: shengshou aurora weight

Enjoy!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 27, 2015)

Good idea! Also, welcome to the forums!

Feel: Buttery WeiLong V1
Sound: Guhong V2
Speed: Gans 357
Tension: Medium
Corner cutting: 50 and reverse one cubie
Locks: Only when trying ridiculous cuts
Weight: AoLong V1


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 27, 2015)

Feel: smooth slidy guhong v1 stickerless
Sound: dont care
Speed: looose weilong
Tension:loose
Corner cutting: 40 and 20
Locks: none that are cube-caused
Weight: weilong weight


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 27, 2015)

I haven't felt a lot of cubes but I'll give this a try.


Feel: Aolong V2
Sound: Aolong V1
Speed: Weilong V something. I like fast cubes.
Tension: Medium
Corner-cutting: 45 degrees regular and around 20 to 30 reverse
Locks: Never. 
Weight: Aolong V2


I'm hoping the new hualong 3x3x3 feels close to this, as the makers say it does.


----------



## Praetorian (Mar 27, 2015)

Feel: Aolong v2
Sound: Fangshi Guangying
Speed: Aolong v1
Tension: little less than tight
Corner-cutting: Everywhere
Locks: None
Weight: Gans 357


----------



## obelisk477 (Mar 27, 2015)

Feel: Aolong v1
Sound: Aolong v2
Speed: Fangshi Guangying
Tension: Medium-loose
Corner-cutting: everywhere
Locks: Never
Weight: Zhanchi


----------



## FailCuber (Mar 27, 2015)

Feel: Aolong v2
Sound: Aolong v2
Speed: Weilong v1
Tension: Loose
Cornercutting: lol
locks: aolong v2
weight aolong v2


----------



## andyinnie (Mar 27, 2015)

How about our worst cube?

Feel: Rubik's
Sound: Stickerless Zanchi
Speed: Rubik's
Tension: Tight (Very)
Cornercutting: Any Void Cube
Locks: " "
Weight: Moyu 13x13


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 31, 2015)

feel: Shuangren v2
sound: Feiwu 
speed: Weilong
tension: medium
cornercutting: everywhere
locks: none cube related
weight: Zhanchi


----------



## penguinz7 (Apr 1, 2015)

andyinnie said:


> How about our worst cube?
> 
> Feel: Rubik's
> Sound: Stickerless Zanchi
> ...



Feel: Cactus
Sound: Screaming
Speed: Physically impossible to turn.
Tension: Pieces fall out without turning it
CC: A rock
Locks: See above
Weight: 50 Billion pounds.


----------



## CubeCow (May 6, 2015)

Feel: Yj Yulong
Sound: Shengshou wind
Speed: Weilong v2
Tensions: In the middle, slightly looser than tight.
Corner Cutting: YueYing
Locks:None cube related
Weight: Weilong V2


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 6, 2015)

Feel: Shengshou Aroura
Sound: Dayan 2x2
Speed: Weilond
Tensions: Medium-Loose
Corner Cutting: Hualong
Locks: Minimal
Weight: Fangshi Shuangren v2


----------



## joshsailscga (May 6, 2015)

andyinnie said:


> How about our worst cube?
> 
> Feel: Rubik's
> Sound: Stickerless Zanchi
> ...



Found this for you 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEVq295zKps


----------



## willtri4 (May 6, 2015)

Feel: Chilong
Sound: Gans 356
Speed: Zhanchi
Tensions: Medium
Corner Cutting: why is this even a question
Locks: same thing
Weight: Aolong


----------



## DGCubes (May 6, 2015)

Feel: Really smooth DaYan ZhanChi (lubed with Lubix)
Sound: Really smooth DaYan ZhanChi (lubed with Lubix)
Speed: MoYu HuaLong
Tension: Loose
Corner cutting: Everywhere
Locks: None
Weight: YJ GuanLong weight


----------



## DTCuber (May 6, 2015)

Ideal Cube:
Feel: YJ Guanlong
Sound: Shengshou Wind
Speed: Moyu Aolong V1
Tension: Medium
Corner Cutting: Everywhere
Locks: None
Weight: YJ Guanlong

Worst Cube:
Feel: Original Rubik's
Sound: Dying cat
Speed: Snail
Tension: Extremely Tight
Corner Cutting: Nonexistent
Locks: Everywhere
Weight: Moyu 13x13


----------



## Seanliu (May 7, 2015)

Feel: Dayan Zhanchi
Sound: Moyu WeiLong
Speed: Weilong/AoLong mix
Tension: Losse
Corner cutting: Well, at least 45 deg. and 1 1/2 cubies reverse. 
Locks: minimal
Weight: AoLong. 

Enjoy!


----------



## pdilla (May 7, 2015)

Feel: Dayan+MF8 4x4 (the original)
Sound: Dayan+MF8 4x4
Speed: Moyu Hualong
Tensions: Tight-medium
Corner Cutting: Moyu Hualong
Locks: I just LOVE it when it locks up. Makes me _so _happy. MOAR LOCK UPS!
Weight: Dayan Zhanchi


----------



## ClovisKoo (May 7, 2015)

Feel: Weilong
Sound: Zhanchi
Speed: Zhanchi
Tensions: Loose
Corner-cutting: Liying
Locks: Some
Weight: Liying


----------



## Eduard Khil (May 7, 2015)

Feel: Weilong
Sound: Huanying
Speed: Chilong
Tension: Loose
Corner Cutting: Huanying
Locks: Minimal
Weight:Somewhere between the Huanying and Guhong


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (May 7, 2015)

Feel: AoLong V1
Sound: Gans 356
Speed: GuangYing
Tension: Medium
Corner Cutting: AoLong V1
Locks: Who wants locks?
Weight: AoLong


----------



## Thecuber1 (May 7, 2015)

Feel: AoLong v1
Sound: YuXin
Speed: Hualong
Tension: Medium, not too fast, not too tight.
Corner Cutting: YuXin
Locks: None
Weight: Zhanchi


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 7, 2015)

hm.

Feel: GuHong 2
Sound: GuHong 2
Speed: GuHong 2
Tension: Medium-Tight
Corner Cutting: GuHong 2
Locks: As much as a GuHong 2
Weight: GuHong 2


----------



## Dyys (May 7, 2015)

Feel: Gans 356
Sound: Shengshou Wind
Speed: Weilong V1
Tension: Loose
Cornercutting: Hualong
Locks: Nonexistent
Weight: Mini Fangshi shuangren


----------



## Blabber333 (May 7, 2015)

feel: aolong v1
sound: aolong v1
speed: aolong v1\
tension: Crazy bad cuber zhanchi lubing tutorial tension
cornercutting: always
lockups: never
weight: aolong v1


i really like my aolong v1


----------



## 2180161 (May 8, 2015)

Feel: YJ Sulong
Sound: Shengshou 3x3
Speed: Gans 356
Tension: Medium
Corner Cutting- YueYing
Locks: Minimal
Weight: Mefferts Skewb Xtreme


----------



## Tom606060 (May 8, 2015)

Feel: Moyu Hualong
Sound: Shengshou Aurora
Speed: Moyu Weilong v1
Tension: Loose
Corner Cutting: Yuxin
Locks: None
Weight: Maru Nano 15mm 3x3


----------



## Timbuktu10 (May 11, 2015)

Dyys said:


> Feel: Gans 356
> Sound: Shengshou Wind
> Speed: Weilong V1
> Tension: Loose
> ...



U have a Gans 356?????


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 11, 2015)

Timbuktu10 said:


> U have a Gans 356?????


they been out for a while now, but just recently became available on western cube stores.


----------

